# new holland BR750A baler stop net wrapping it refuse to net wrap panal box states error actuator



## farm1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

new Holland hay baler BR750a stop net wrapping. last bale wrap - the machine kept wrapping a number of times before operator stop it. new help - farm1997


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I am confused. Did it keep wrapping the bale and not stop or will it not wrap at all?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Press the clear button and the error message will go away for a few seconds. While the error message is gone push and hold the retract key until the actuator is in the home position. You will then be ready to go again. The system may have sensed the tailgate opening and shut the actuator down.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Several other things might be going on:

First, you might have a clump of hay clogging up where the duck bill gets inserted. This would prevent it from starting because the duck bill isn't going in all the way and never starts wrapping.

Second, you might have dirt and other crud built up in the actuator mechanism on the side. Blow it off real good with an air hose or leaf blower.

Third, the net wrap may have gotten tangle up on the teeth and can't get started. It may be necessary to cut the net wrap and restart it.

These are all problems I've run into over the years. The error comes on because the computer doesn't sense the wrap being fed in after so many seconds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

One other thought which is a problem I had with my new to me JD457ss-I was running with a JD6100D -some genius in design made the auxiliary power plug circuit too weak to carry full amperage/voltage. so I plugged in and the baler kept going into alerts and the wrap function was not right. Ran a dedicated #10 conductor circuit from the battery and presto, no issues since.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

While all the suggestions are good ones, the system will never wrap as long as the error message is present. You must get rid of the error message first. Almost always it is the tailgate sensor which will stop the actuator from moving. Either slide the tailgate sensor bracket closer to the tailgate pin or you can take a pry bar and bend the bracket so it is closer to the tailgate pin.

Many times I have seen people grab the remote lever as soon as the alarm sounds and occasionally they will inadvertently start opening the tailgate before the wrapping is done.

With rare exceptions there are only few things which will stop the actuator from returning to the home position and that is binding in the linkage if the calibration of the duckbill is off. In this case the actuator rod will be fully exteneded, low voltage, when this happens only about an inch of the actuator rod is exposed and the tailgate sensor sensing the tailgate is opening, the actuator rod can be in any position for this cause.

If the net does not start the actuator will automatically return to the home position.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

well, that was exactly what was happening with mine-the cylinder was not returning to home position and the dealer was trying to tell me it wasn't shutting completely etc. well it was. As soon as the monitor and system got enough current, it was fine and has been ever since.


----------



## ase117a (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello all, this is my fathers original post. The problem initially started when the baler was wrapping a bale it wouldn't stop wrapping and just kept spinning more wrap on. The PTO was then shut off to try and stop everything so that the full roll of wrap wouldn't be on this one bale. What could have made it keep wrapping? Thank you for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If the bale command controller senses the tailgate coming open it will stop the actuator where ever it is at the moment it detects the fault. It only has to be a momentary fault and this type of fault will not show up on the monitor that the tailgate is open. The reason is there is a time delay on the tailgate alarm so you can eject the bale without the alarm going off.

Causes;

As the tailgate latches wear the tailgate moves farther away from the sensor. With the tailgate closed and latched I like to get the sensor less than 1/8" away from the tailgate pin. You can achieve this by filing the slots longer in the bracket or just take a prybar and bent the bracket.

Accidently opening the tailgate with the tractor remote.

Low voltage will cause the actuator to stall. It will stall either when starting the wrap cycle when it is cocking the net knife open or it will stall when going from the precut position to the home position. When this happens there is about 1 to 1 1/2" of the silver rod of the actuator exposed. Since yours starting wrapping, I would think this is not your problem. Your dealer can update your software to notify you when you have a low voltage situation.

Binding of the duckbill. The binding usually happens when the duckbill is fully inserted and can not pull back out. The actuator silver colored rod will be fully exposed if this is the case.

There are a few other obscure situations but they are rare.

When any of the above happen you will get an error displayed and the actuator triangle is flashing. As long as there is an error message displayed the system will not automatically wrap. Do the following. Do not start the tractor. Press the clear button to clear the error message. The message will not be displayed for a few seconds. While the error message is gone, press and hold the retract key until the actuator is in the home position. This will get rid of the error message and the triangle will now be solid.

My money is on the tailgate sensor.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I apologize. When I read the first post, I thought the problem was that it would not start wrapping.

I have this problem twice over the years. Here's some things you might check:

Since it's coming up actuator error, my first thought is that your duck bill actuator is not retracting fully.

Most actuator error problems are due to dust and chaff building up on the actuator mechanism, especially when baling alfalfa. When I start having actuator errors or failure to start wrapping, the first thing I do is knock the crud off the actuator. This takes care of 99% of the problems.

Second thought is that your knives may be dull. I sharpen mine EVERY year. Dull knives would prevent the net wrap from cutting and the baler is going to continue to wrap as long as the bale is spinning.

Third thought is that the actuator sensor is bent out of adjustment. This sensor might be causing the duck bill to be inserted and wrapping started, but the computer isn't reading it as all the way in. This might take a service call.

If this problem only occurred on one bale, no big deal. Computers can be fickle. Like other people have said, your main clue will be the actuator piston. If there is about an 1" of chrome showing, it is not fully retracted. Then you need to figure out why.

Hope this helps.

Ralph

A clean baler is a happy baler.


----------



## ase117a (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your help. It did wrap and keep wrapping and then after the PTO was turned off now it won't wrap. Thank you again for all your help we really appreciate it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ase117a said:


> Thank you all for your help. It did wrap and keep wrapping and then after the PTO was turned off now it won't wrap. Thank you again for all your help we really appreciate it.


Could be the actuator lost connection in mid cycle. Check the plugs at the motor for starters.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mike10 said:


> Causes;
> 
> As the tailgate latches wear the tailgate moves farther away from the sensor. With the tailgate closed and latched I like to get the sensor less than 1/8" away from the tailgate pin. You can achieve this by filing the slots longer in the bracket or just take a prybar and bent the bracket.


I check the rollers often to make sure they are both free and turn. When I bought mine the previous owner let the right hand roller freeze up, wore the latch on that side in no time. Took the latch off, built it up with the wire welder then chucked it in the Bridgeport to clean it back up.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

ase117a said:


> Thank you all for your help. It did wrap and keep wrapping and then after the PTO was turned off now it won't wrap. Thank you again for all your help we really appreciate it.


You have done a complete shutdown disconnected from power source?


----------

